# New V2 Berserker



## Timwis (3/6/20)

Heads up!! Vandyvape are about to release The Berserker MTL RTA V2!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Heads up!! Vandyvape are about to release The Berserker MTL RTA V2!!


I'm guessing it will be good, the OG Berserker was an awesome little RTA, IF you could keep the liquid inside the tank for more than one refill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I'm guessing it will be good, the OG Berserker was an awesome little RTA, IF you could keep the liquid inside the tank for more than one refill!


I prefer the 1.5V which is much better and has one of the silkiest airflows so expecting improvement again, i have it but not tested it yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

@Timwis Bogan just posted an image of the V2 on an Odin Mini to his Instagram, seems a good looking little tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (10/6/20)

Is it going to leak and gurgle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> Is it going to leak and gurgle?


I could get leaking from Berserker Mini wicking needed to be just right but the Berserker V1.5 never a drop and my wife used it for 6 months solid, silky smooth airflow to boot, leaking and gurgling sounds like a different tank to what i have experienced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Timwis Bogan just posted an image of the V2 on an Odin Mini to his Instagram, seems a good looking little tank.


Wasn't supposed to be shown till 15th no doubt Bogan got told off, imagine Bogan's emailed reply.

Hi F**kfaces,

Hope you are doing F**king well and sorry for releasing the F**king photo!

All the best w**kers,
Bogan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (12/6/20)

Looking forward to this @Timwis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/6/20)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to this @Timwis


Tiny (i mean tiny) airflow holes and a RDA style upper top-cap revealing self sealing membrane fill-ports, i have said too much. I really have sworn to secrecy so this message will self destruct after the whole forum has read it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## adriaanh (12/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Wasn't supposed to be shown till 15th no doubt Bogan got told off, imagine Bogan's emailed reply.
> 
> Hi F**kfaces,
> 
> ...


He just uploaded a video on the V2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

loving the drip tip options and on the fly inserts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 198859


I love the finish on this tank, much more badass than the V1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (18/6/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 198859


What is it like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I love the finish on this tank, much more badass than the V1.


Yeah, same kind of finish as V1.5 but with the narrower glass loving the more metal on the top section!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> What is it like?


Smooth, top flavour and the full MTL spectrum on draw, tight to even a restricted DL of sorts! Piece of piss to build and wick. Airflow control governed solely by inserts but can be swapped out so easily on the fly!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

Tip, the small round tubs that pre-wound coils usually come in are ideal for keeping airflow inserts together. I have a box full of labelled tubs so all my inserts for various tanks are in one place and easy to find.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Review is written, i just need to insert photos and then edit so it only has as a few spelling mistakes and a dozen cases of poor grammar instead of the total foreign language that only i understand which is the state of affairs at the moment!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (20/6/20)

The cat is out the bag https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandyvape-berserker-v2-mtl-rta-review.t66923/

Match for the Expromizer V4, Cracking MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (7/7/20)

Any idea when this is landing in SA


----------

